

How to Hire a Great Marketer for Your Company - pw
http://blog.mixrank.com/how-to-hire-a-great-marketer-for-your-company

======
dmk23
Great tips and I would definitely add another one:

"Make sure your marketer is readily willing to implement automation tools to
increase their efficiency".

As many new tools, MixRank included, become available, you want to be sure
your marketer is not armed with a knife at a gunfight.

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with MixRank, but know one of the founders
fairly well and fully endorse their vision and product.

